# Ava's backyard exploration



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Abbey is showing Ava how to watch for the neighbor's dog....it's an art, you know...and Abbey is very good at it.
[attachment=50368:Abbey_an...y_Ava_rs.jpg]



Hey Mommy, wanna see me run?....watch....
[attachment=50369:Ava_play...tside_rs.jpg]



WEEEEEE.....Look at me!!!! I'm running!!!!! This is fun!
[attachment=50370:Ava_running_rs.jpg]


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

What a good teacher Abbey is. :biggrin: :wub:


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Ava is adorable!!! :wub: It looks like Abbey is warming up to Ava!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh Abbie is playing Big Sis to little Ava.........how darling is that!!!! They look so cute together!!!


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Beautiful!!! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## pebble's mama (Jun 1, 2008)

Aww, look at the sisterly love :wub2: Ava looks super cute in the last picture!! :wub:


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

Awww those are great pics! :wub:


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

Awwwww, what a good big sis Abbey is :wub: :wub: Ava looks like she's having a great time exploring :wub: :wub:


----------



## rosietoby (Mar 27, 2008)

She is so cute!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

It is so cute how different they look. When I first came to this site I had trouble seeing individual dogs in this world of fluff - but that first picture of Ava and Abbey make it so easy. They are very different but both adorably adorable 

Thank you so much for sharing the photos.


----------



## nikkivong (Aug 25, 2006)

these are such cute pictures... is abbey loving having another girl around?!! you are so lucky to have all these fluffs with you!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Too cute!!!


----------



## jennifer&bella (Feb 4, 2009)

They are so beautiful together....I really love the tongue picture. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## diamonds mommy (Feb 2, 2009)

They are so adorable :wub2: Abbey is such a good big sister :wub:


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

So Cute :wub:


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

Those are such sweet pictures!!! :wub: :wub: I love the sisterly moment.  Looks like Ava and Abbey are getting along great. :wub:


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

lmao ! They both look so serious, I guess it is serious business watching out for the neighborhood doggies! :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: You have two beautiful girls, Pat! :wub2: :wub2: :wub2:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

OMG! Ava is just soooooo precious! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Major cuteness!!!!!!! :wub: :wub:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Abbey is shaping up to be an amazing big sister :wub: :wub: Ava will know the ins and outs of backyard exploration in no time!


----------



## Reillies_mom (Jan 29, 2009)

:tender: Lovely little girls! I also love the 'two dudes' in the background of the first picture - it looks like they are saying "HEY WAIT, I want in the picture!!! :smrofl:


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

so cute! I just want to kiss them bunches! Makes me want another. Oh, wait, Maggie Bella is barking again :blink:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Abbey does not look like she's doing this willingly! LOL! Cute pics!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Ava uses gets cuter everyday, and it looks Miss Abbey is taking her sisterly role very seriously.


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

How cute! I love the little scarf on Ava. She is just too precious and what a good big sister Abbey is!


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

You get the greatest pictures! They are so precious together. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

What a good big sister Abbey is :wub: :wub: and little miss Ava looks so adorable with her tiny little tongue out :wub: :wub:


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Awww, they are so sweet together!! :tender: Ava is such a darling baby!! :wub: :wub:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Holy cow, she is soooooooooo stinkin' cute!!! What a FACE!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Ada is so little! :wub: 
I'm glad she has Abbey to watch after her and teach her all the important things she needs to know. I'll bet Ada will be a pro at watching the neighbors dog in no time.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Ava is too cute :wub:


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Oh my good gracious lordy, that sweet little Ava is quite the bindle of gorgeousness. Not to mention adorable miss Abbey.


----------



## ndth (Jan 5, 2009)

Aw I adore the first photo...your 2 girls are so beautiful... :wub: :wub:


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

aww ....Pat the babies are adorable!! I cant wait to finally meet Ava in person! hehe  You better watch though... the wind could pick her up and blow her away!!... :hiding:


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

*abbey, what a wonderful big sister you are. you take good care of that sweet little baby. 
she is very tiny and cute and knows nothing about all that world out there.


absolutely precious pictures :wub: :wub: :wub: of those two babies.*


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Pat your girls are both gorgeous. It looks like Abbey likes her new little sister.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I see Archie & Tink in the background watching the girls. What a good sis Abbey is,are they best friends yet? Ava is so tiny & cute, what a little dollbaby she is :wub: .


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

HA! You guys are good.....I didn't even notice the boys in the background, LOL.


----------



## madden (Jan 15, 2009)

Aww, your girls are soo cute :wub:

They look like they are having a blast together!


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

They are both beautiful! I love sisterly love


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

What a couple of sweethearts! Looks like you're really having fun with your new little angel, Pat. :wub:


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Cute!! I love the intense look in Abby's eyes. She is 'on point'.


----------



## tygrr_lily (Aug 22, 2007)

aww those are the cutest pics! she's such a good big sister

ava looks like a little doll! i love all these pics you've been posting


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

I LOVE THEM ALL!!! x0x0x0 N


----------



## Bella Rose (Mar 21, 2006)

Aweee... look at big Sissy teaching little Ava! How precious!!! Ava is such a doll baby... I can't help but smile when I see her picture!


----------



## Pamspamcayla (Feb 12, 2009)

Theyb are both adorable but Ava... looks like a little stuffed animal, she is so precious.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

You better hold on to her Pat cause I am very tempted to steal her. :wub:


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

*Awww Pat Ava looks just adorable and her big sister sure is showing her the ropes!!



:wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: cutness over load here




Hugs and tail wags


Dede and baby Katie from 'under down under' and precious memories of the little sausage




*


----------



## samsonsmom (May 4, 2005)

Three little words--I want them.

Samsonsmom

Me t'ree witthe words--Keeps dreamin', mum. Sammie


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

Aww..Abbey is a wonderful teacher..and little Ava is cute beyond words!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

